# Paint with hairline cracks all over bathroom



## Sheshore (Mar 5, 2017)

Homeowner says there was wallpaper removed, then Kilz, then paint approx 10 years ago. 

The walls in a bathroom with slight cracks almost all over. 

She wants it fixed and painted before selling.

What do you recommend to address this so it's right and doesn't come back.

Thanks


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like paint delamination. Either sand it down hard with some 80 grit on a porter cable or skim and apply the wide fibafuse over it. Would go the sander route first and skim with durabond with some glue added.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah, I agree with thefinisher. I would scrape off anything loose, Fibafuse the entire wall/ceiling, & then skim. Comes out great! :thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Jobs like this can go bad real quick. I did one last week and after scraping and Priming, the existing paint Kept blistering, Around the edges that were just finished. Very frustrating. Had to charge an inconvenient charge for the extra trips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Is there a fan in this washroom? If not, problem will come back again. 

If there is a fan then fuse is your way to go.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Is there a fan in this washroom? If not, problem will come back again.
> 
> If there is a fan then fuse is your way to go.


I agree with this assessment as well. 

This is something you run into sometimes in bathrooms with inadequate ventilation. 

Give it a scrape and sand, FF, prime, and paint. If there is not a fan suggest having one added. If there is a fan inquire if it gets used and if it does see use it might need to upgraded, or have the duct inspected.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Sand and scrape everything down that looks like it is delaminating. Paint the entire surface with (Zinzer) Gardz. Then two coats of OIL base kilz or oil based primer. When that is dry, skim and re decorate.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

I would roll some mud w/glue like a stipple coat, then lay the 36" FF into mud..use roller to push in, and roll another coat on top let it set for 15 min then flatten it out with trowel or knockdown knife


----------

